# Anchorage Aces owns the Kelly Cup!



## potpimp (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, just so you Canucks know.  Looking forward to beating you guys again this year. Bring your "Eh" game!


----------



## Steve French (Nov 15, 2011)

I had never heard of the Kelly Cup before coming into this thread. Upon researching, found out it was the playoff trophy for the ECHL, the minor minor league. But I'm confused. There are no Canadian teams in the ECHL anymore. And Anchorage beat Kalamazoo (an american team) last year to win the cup. Unless you're making some obscure reference to Boston winning the Stanley Cup last year and the 19 year drought for Canadian teams, but bringing nationality into that argument isn't really relevant, as every american team that wins the Stanley Cup is loaded with Canadians, and the occasional Swede or Russian.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes they are an ECHL team but the "Ontario Reign" is a Canadian team. Here is a link to their schedule: http://www.alaskaaces.com/schedule/2011-11. Yeah, saying it's an American team when only one or two "Americans" are on the team is weird.


----------



## Steve French (Nov 16, 2011)

I know it confused me as well but the Reign are from Ontario, California. Unless wiki's going and lying again


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 16, 2011)

lol. too funny.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh crap, California??? What a ripoff; I thought they were playing real hockey teams with players names like "Papertowelski" across the shoulders.


----------

